# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Bald Wingman (Rogaine ad)

## tipsfedora

I am utterly disgusted by this ad.  

We are shamed for our own genetics, while fat society is going wild with their #bodypositive bullchit. 



[


https://youtu.be/3HUSXP3LdyQ

----------


## macbeth81

We have fat acceptance because many women these days are overweight/obese. When they are shamed they pull the victim card and society responds by protecting them. If our fat epidemic was a male only issue there would be zero #bodypositive movement.

----------


## hellouser

> We have fat acceptance because many women these days are overweight/obese. When they are shamed they pull the victim card and society responds by protecting them. If our fat epidemic was a male only issue there would be zero #bodypositive movement.


 Yeah even fat asses get sympathy for being lazy slobs stuffing their faces with junk food. But being genetically gimped with male pattern baldness is openly humiliated.

----------


## baldybald

Here we are in 2015 and look at this video! So disappointing.

----------


## kantian

I'm bald and I use a Rogaine executive to be my wingman. I've never had so much ***** in my life

----------


## Buster

Wow, this marketing campaign really backfired on them. I can't believe they didn't see it coming. It would be one thing if their product was going to transform a guy from not having hair to having it, but let's be real, if Rogaine does work for you, the average results are minimal.

----------


## dus

Baldness: the only condition where the companies who sell you the medicine make fun of you. Smh.

----------


## baldybald

> Baldness: the only condition where the companies who sell you the medicine make fun of you. Smh.


 Hahha exactly !

----------


## champpy

Who the....how the....what the f!
Yeah imagine that being a woman featued in the ad. S would be hitting the fans right now for womens rogaine

----------


## champpy

There would be a boycott. But nooo, its funny when it happens to guys cause we can take it.

----------


## champpy

They are just confirming our biggest fears w this ad. We feel undesirable w this condition and rogaine is basically saying " yep bald men are 3rd rate citizens  that nobody wants" 
G damn this makes me mad.

----------


## hellouser

> There would be a boycott. But nooo, its funny when it happens to guys cause we can take it.


 Correction; BALD guys. The only openly encouraged health problem that can be humiliated. Unless your Sharon Osbourne.

----------


## diffuseloser

Unbelievable. They will pay for this **** up. Watching the TV series "The Strain" at the minute. The lead is a guy called Corey Stoll, who is completely bald in real life. He's a good looking fella even without hair, so it tells us everything we need to know that for his role in "The Strain" he is given an artificial, full head of hair. Clearly it's not acceptable for the lead man to be bald.

----------


## sagat

This is an unwanted red pill to the masses. I don't think there has ever been an ad regarding hairloss on this level of derogatory before. This will definitely influence the opinion of the opposite sex once this gets mainstream. I think the majority of people are consciously unaware of it's negative effects on us at this point of time. But soon they will, partly due to ads like this as a result we will be further castrated.

----------


## tipsfedora

We have survived for thousands of years. A mere ad won't kill us. But it bothers me simply because it is nothing I can do about it, unlike fatness which is based on caloric intake.


If I had to train physically to have hair, I'd train more than Schwarzenegger himself.

----------


## champpy

> We have survived for thousands of years. A mere ad won't kill us. But it bothers me simply because it is nothing I can do about it, unlike fatness which is based on caloric intake.
> 
> 
> If I had to train physically to have hair, I'd train more than Schwarzenegger himself.


 of course this won't kill us but this affects millions of men in negative ways. this causes plenty of us unwanted stress and depression. and now the company that supposed to be helping us is literally making us the butt of their joke. there's plenty of things in the world that won't kill you, but it doesn't need to be made a joke out of. I can think of no other condition that face is kind of ridicule. 

"hey world I'm genetically predisposed to lose my hair. nothing I can do about it no matter how hard I try. let's all make fun of me and treat me me as if im inferior"

(I take it back there is one other condition that gets treated as more of a joke than balding. being a little person/midget is treated as hilarious. I've never found that funny and think it's sick that people use them as a punchline)

----------


## champpy

anybody happen to have an email address that would reach someone within Rogaine? I'm sending them an email tonight when I get home expressing my displeasure with this crap. I suggest we all let them know we think as well

----------


## NeedHairASAP

Lots of people on twitter (with full heads of hair) laughing hysterically about this...

Baldness is pretty much the only genetic deformity that you can openly mock, laugh at, and belittle with complete immunity.

If you called a girl a "fat slob who nobody wants to hookup with" on facebook, people would have a facebook protest page with your name on it in 20 minutes. Screenshots of what you said. and so forth...

but baldness, you can post this video with "WOW SO FUNNY, reminds me of [tag your bald friend]"

and everyone will be like "yeah [tagged bald friend] is genetically inferior and programmed to be ugly for life"

nobody blinks

your tagged bald friend just has to be like "hahah yeah guys I'm such an inferior person. Of all the lotteries in life, I drew the biggest losing ticket of them all. so funny!!! anyway you guys want to go out this weekend??!!"

----------


## tipsfedora

This needs to go full protest mode. We have a LEGIT REASON. And AGA hits 70% of  men ! There is nothing to be ashamed of this ! Wake up !

----------


## xyz123

> But it bothers me simply because it is nothing I can do about it, unlike fatness which is based on caloric intake.
> 
> 
> If I had to train physically to have hair, I'd train more than Schwarzenegger himself.


 This will change in the future - hair will become like teeth.  50 years ago before the advent of reasonable dental hygiene, a large proportion of people ended up with horrific looking teeth in mid- to late-life.  The process was no doubt the same - day to day, people would look in the mirror and watch their teeth going to shit...  Now - brush your teeth a couple of times per day, go to the dentist once per year - and you can have good teeth - or at least the semblance of good teeth - for the bulk of your life.

Within 10 years (hopefully a lot sooner), that will become the case for hair.  Take a pill or rub foam in your hair once per day starting at an early age and everyone will be able to enjoy full and thick hair - side effect free - for life, assuming you remain compliant.  Because AGA is SO common (though to varying degrees), this will become standard for EVERYONE (even people that were just going to progress to a thick NW1.5 will want to keep their NW0 - that, and once any recession begins, no one initially knows if they're going to stop at NW1.5 or progress to NW7).  Picking up hair foam or pills will be like picking up toothpaste at the grocery store.  There will be no stigma attached to it because everyone will do it - in fact, it will be weird not to - like going to someone's house and them not having toothpaste.  And people that do progress despite medication or due to non-compliance, will be able to go to a hair specialist and have everything fixed - akin to someone who goes to the dentist for cavities.

I just can't wait until that day gets here...

----------


## diffuseloser

That's all well and good but what do we do in the meantime? Quality of life is definitely an issue for us. I've passed up on promotions and career opportunities simply because I don't have the confidence I used to have. I settle for a girl that I don't even really like, when I know I could do a lot better. Again, confidence related to hairloss is preventing me from pursuing my goals and aspirations. Sad, I know but that's just how it is and you're made to feel not good enough by society and ridiculous ads such as these.

----------


## StayThick

This ad only confirms what I already believe on society (especially women) views people who are bald or balding compared to those that aren't.

If you didn't think what was displayed in this advertisement actually is what it's like to be bald or think women didn't view men who are balding this way is living in a cave. Period. 

I'm not sensitive personally, but I can absolutely understand those who are irate and bothered by this. Me? I've always known and accepted what was displayed in this video as fact in my life, it's the reason I try to do everything in my absolute power to save my hair.

I agree with this ad. They are using baldness as a punchline no doubt, but that's how it is and what it is. A big punchline. I just happen to think what they mock is not far from the truth from those suffering from this in real life. 

I'm thinning baldy, but this video only encourages me to fight until my last breath to prevent my inevitable fate.

----------


## xyz123

> That's all well and good but what do we do in the meantime? Quality of life is definitely an issue for us. I've passed up on promotions and career opportunities simply because I don't have the confidence I used to have. I settle for a girl that I don't even really like, when I know I could do a lot better. Again, confidence related to hairloss is preventing me from pursuing my goals and aspirations. Sad, I know but that's just how it is and you're made to feel not good enough by society and ridiculous ads such as these.


 
I know - the impact on our quality of life is horrible and this ad hurts because we know there's truth to it...  It's maddening that something so seemingly trivial as hair loss has such a negative impact on how people are viewed - but it's real...  

There is no changing the way society views AGA - it's been like this for thousands of years - I mean, there's reference to bald discrimination in the freaking bible...  And today - no matter how successful you are, it still hurts.  F.ck confidence - even Lebron James, Jordan Spieth, and Larry David (you know deep down he obsesses over this) have lost excessive amounts of sleep over hair loss and they are three of the most successful humans on earth right now... 

Hellouser is right - the only solution is an effective treatment for AGA - and it's coming...

So what do we do right now - we wait...  But unlike past generations, who were destined to a lifetime of insecurity with no real chance of hope - things are going to change for us - it's just a matter of when - and I find that reassuring.

----------


## sagat

Why didn't they select a masculine bald wingman (THE ROCK, Zinedine Zidane) and not some sickly looking guy? Simply because that's the stereotype they're aiming to label bald men. Or perhaps this is true :/

----------


## Swooping

Terrible, especially for very young hair loss sufferers. 

The worst thing about it all is that I have a feeling that minoxidil is still going to dictate the market for the coming 5 year at least as the best compound for stimulating hair growth. It will be approaching* 40 years* of dominance soon. Total joke. Time for another compound.

----------


## joachim

isn't it possible to sue them for this?
at least create a huge shitstorm on twitter and FB.

----------


## champpy

I suggest that anyone using rogaine switch brands. If you have success w minox keep using, just dont give your money to rogaine anymore. 

Ive persoanally never had any growth with minox, but know my shedding increases when i stop now. I only buy equate or other off brand names though. Rogaine needs to feel our dissatisfaction by losing profit, asap

----------


## allTheGoodNamesAreTaken

The reaction to this would be completely different if their product actually ****ing worked.

----------


## Dimoxynil

Seen the ad. Don't let the bastards get you down

----------


## hellouser

> isn't it possible to sue them for this?
> at least create a huge shitstorm on twitter and FB.


 LMAO! You think anyone cares about bald mens feelings? Bahaha... society uses us as the butt of all jokes, what makes you think theyd want to stop that?

----------


## Helix

Colored chinos, oversized oxford shirt buttoned all the way up and of course a pencil in a front pocket. Come on guys...nerdy outfit, nerdy body language,nerdy smile...If baldness is really that inferior they woudn't have to use all this other cues to prove the point.

It's bad, but it's not that bad.

----------


## tipsfedora

> Colored chinos, oversized oxford shirt buttoned all the way up and of course a pencil in a front pocket. Come on guys...nerdy outfit, nerdy body language,nerdy smile...If baldness is really that inferior they woudn't have to use all this other cues to prove the point.
> 
> It's bad, but it's not that bad.


 
Oh come on, this degeneracy today in society is going on my nerves. I understand the movement about racism. After all you can not change it, there are no differences except visually. 


On the other hand we have fatacceptance movement with their blabbering about ' muh genetics, accept them " while pounding the 4 litres of Cola daily and everyone going rampant about #sexism #bodypositive #effyourbeautystandards. 


It's not like these women are getting  attention from bunch of males ( which in reverse rarely happens even with male models ). Yet we are openly demolished for something that was once an evolutionary advantage, genetic, hardly changeable, nonthreatening, nonlethal physically, health  visual condition, get scrutinized for it. 


What the fawk am I supposed to be scrutinized ? Fatness causes a wide range of problems, and I should celebrate the laziness ? Yes, there are certain cases of people having trouble regulating their weight but majority are lazy fuks. 



This is disgusting. 




Put a black man instead of a baldy. Say it " It's bad, but it's not that bad. " 

Put a (fat) (wo)man instead of a baldy. Say it " It's bad , but it's not that bad. "



#BaldIsBeautiful #BaldDomesLivesMatter #BaldIsOk

----------


## Helix

What I meant was that being bald is not as bad as this ad is trying to portray. 

The ad itself is awfuly insensitive though.

----------


## Occulus

I wouldn't mind the commercial IF ROGAIN ACTUALLY WORKED.  But it doesn't for most people, and certainly regrow a significant amount of hair in most responders.  So not only are they poking fun at their target audience, they aren't even offering a treatment that will do them any good.  I hope bimotoprost works and puts minoxidil out of business, but unfortunately that doesn't look like the case.

----------


## rdawg

> I wouldn't mind the commercial IF ROGAIN ACTUALLY WORKED.  But it doesn't for most people, and certainly regrow a significant amount of hair in most responders.  So not only are they poking fun at their target audience, they aren't even offering a treatment that will do them any good.  I hope bimotoprost works and puts minoxidil out of business, but unfortunately that doesn't look like the case.


 They are probably just trying to scrape whatever money they still can until the next viable treatment comes, we've honestly never been closer and BIM is a real possibility to be the successor of rogaine, i.e something that isn't a cure but is much more effective. 

Rogaine is useless, it helps give volume to the hair and maybe gives regrowth to 10% that use it, 90% of the time it doesnt do anything for people. Usually only works for slow hair loss sufferers, never aggressive.

----------


## rdawg

> I wouldn't mind the commercial IF ROGAIN ACTUALLY WORKED.  But it doesn't for most people, and certainly regrow a significant amount of hair in most responders.  So not only are they poking fun at their target audience, they aren't even offering a treatment that will do them any good.  I hope bimotoprost works and puts minoxidil out of business, but unfortunately that doesn't look like the case.


 EDIT: double post

----------


## BiqqieSmalls

> I wouldn't mind the commercial IF ROGAIN ACTUALLY WORKED.  But it doesn't for most people, and certainly regrow a significant amount of hair in most responders.  So not only are they poking fun at their target audience, they aren't even offering a treatment that will do them any good.  *I hope bimotoprost works and puts minoxidil out of business, but unfortunately that doesn't look like the case.*


 Allergan/Actavis is continuing to pursue Bim; they stated this in their quarterly report.

----------


## hairballherbert

> Within 10 years (hopefully a lot sooner), that will become the case for hair.  Take a pill or rub foam in your hair once per day starting at an early age and everyone will be able to enjoy full and thick hair - side effect free - for life, assuming you remain compliant.  Because AGA is SO common (though to varying degrees), this will become standard for EVERYONE (even people that were just going to progress to a thick NW1.5 will want to keep their NW0 - that, and once any recession begins, no one initially knows if they're going to stop at NW1.5 or progress to NW7).  Picking up hair foam or pills will be like picking up toothpaste at the grocery store.  There will be no stigma attached to it because everyone will do it - in fact, it will be weird not to - like going to someone's house and them not having toothpaste.  And people that do progress despite medication or due to non-compliance, will be able to go to a hair specialist and have everything fixed - akin to someone who goes to the dentist for cavities.


 They need to hurry up with that shyt because I'm getting thin up there

----------


## atthekeysbored

We need to cross post this to wider forums and spread this message. This is disgusting.

----------


## hellouser

> We need to cross post this to wider forums and spread this message. This is disgusting.


 So that more people can laugh at us?

----------


## atthekeysbored

> So that more people can laugh at us?


 No it needs to become a protected class for anti-discrimination, even for baldness the last allowable discrimination this ad crosses the line.

----------


## hellouser

> No it needs to become a protected class for anti-discrimination, even for baldness the last allowable discrimination this ad crosses the line.


 Will only happen if it were women. Take Sharon Osbourne for example, she laughed for an entire segment about a mans penis being cut off and when forced to apologize she still could barely contain herself from laughter. She kept her job. John Inverdale made a remark about a female tennis player being ugly and he got fired.

I think you need to tackle misandry first.

----------


## walrus

What a vile advertisement.

----------


## StayThick

Guys, I still don't get it...

You don't think society views balding men like the slick cueball dude in this video this way?

You don't think majority women look at bald men compared to those with hair this way?

Clearly, the ad is offensive to everyone on here because (not a shocker) we are all crying about it on a forum for balding dudes, but come on!  This is just pointing the obvious while making a joke of it all. It's no different from your co-worker Sally telling her girlfriend after you leave the lunch room how bald and unattractive you are. Guess what? This happens across the world every day. Being bald is a joke, just most don't throw it in your face everyday. That's why I'm so insecure about my hair. I'm a realist. I hear and know what goes on in life that's why I look at this video and simply shake my head saying...this is true.

This is reality people. Everyone is just flaring their arms up because they are poking fun about being bald in the open and making the obvious, at least to me, even more obvious for those that live in a cave.

This is why we need a cure and better treatments. Baldness is nothing but a joke and a huge punchline in all facets of life. Work, socially, Hollywood, you name it.

It's embarrassing, confidence destroying, and a god damn curse.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Yeah even fat asses get sympathy for being lazy slobs stuffing their faces with junk food. But being genetically gimped with male pattern baldness is openly humiliated.


 I was reading through some of the comments on the video and let me guess, your Youtube user name is Thomas Anderson right?

----------


## macbeth81

The commercial states the fact; men with hair loss is less attractive. As men we can forgot about playing the victim card. We are expected to be accountable, strong and independent. Those are not characteristics of a person needing protection.

As men we are also viewed as disposable. That is why we have fat women with high standards and women stating dick is abundant and low value. You don't protect something that is abundant and low value.

Fat woman are also less attractive, regardless of the #bodypostive and fat acceptance movements. No amount of censoring or propaganda is going to change human biology. 

The difference is that men value women and have become desperate for their acceptance. Even the NW0s in the commercial are desperately seeking acceptance. Those same men would couple with a fat slob if that is the only acceptance they can receive. It is pathetic. At least the disgusting bald character accepts his reality and has moved on to profiting from these needy, pathetic "men". Probably the only respectable man in the commercial.

----------


## pkipling

Definitely an offensive ad - I think we all agree with that point. It was _maybe_ a little bit clever, I suppose, but not in any way funny and/or tactful.

My biggest question is this: Did they really think this would be well received? The people that think it's funny have probably never had to deal with MPB. And the ones who are dealing with MPB are obviously going to be extremely turned off by the entire brand now. What the hell were they thinking? 

_I am a patient advocate for Dr. Parsa Mohebi in Los Angeles, CA. My opinions/comments are my own and do not necessarily reflect the opinions of Dr. Mohebi and his staff._

----------


## Buster

> Definitely an offensive ad - I think we all agree with that point. It was _maybe_ a little bit clever, I suppose, but not in any way funny and/or tactful.
> 
> My biggest question is this: Did they really think this would be well received? The people that think it's funny have probably never had to deal with MPB. And the ones who are dealing with MPB are obviously going to be extremely turned off by the entire brand now. What the hell were they thinking?


 The biggest problem that I have with the ad is that they are stating the obvious problem (baldness), but don't have a solid solution (Rogaine). It would be great if they can say, "Don't be a bald loser, use Rogaine and change your social status", but they can't, because for 97% of men, Rogaine sucks and will in the end only become an inconvenience.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> The commercial states the fact.


 There are plenty harsh realities and "facts" about all kinds of things that happen when you age; deformities; genetic maldevelopments... it doesn't mean it's okay to make a commercial about it.

It's obvious it was created and okayed by 1. people with full hair, and 2. people who have been bald for over 3 decades (i.e. no longer care).

Nobody involved in this dealt with MPB in the prime of their youth.

I'm not going to protest in the streets. It just sucks this is going to be widely perpetuated.

Go on twitter and facebook. It's all people with full heads of hair laughing their heads off about the commercial.

----------


## inbrugge

Guys, no need to get butthurt. As others said, the ad just confirms our fears. Balding does suck ass. If it didn't you wouldn't be on here. And there are people in society who do look down on baldies pretty bad, but let's be honest, most of us here also have a terrible perspective on balding, not just women and NW0. Ask yourself how judgemental about other's MPB. When I see others balding, I definitely notice as well.

The ad definitely is very ruthless, but I did find myself laughing at certain parts saying to myself 'you cheeky bastards'. I'm more offended that this is sponspored by Rogaine, a piece of shiite that is about as useful as any snake oil.

The point is we all gotta be mentally strong. If you're balding, then screw it. Take it on the chin and roll with it. Make the best of what you have. People have been balding since the dawn of mankind. Be glad you're at an age where there are hoped of a treatment.

And yeah there are girls and men who are completely condescendint towards MPB, but there are also girls who do not care. Trust me. Confidefence, Character, Social Class go a longer way than just looks. Focus on being healthy, fit, desirable, and say f*ck all if you lose your hair. 

For example, there aren't many women that would turn this down. Let's be honest.



 And looking like that versus a skinny guy or a fatass is in your hands. Your hair genetics is not. So don't let things you can't control take over your life, and focus on maximizing what you can like your physique, social skills, wealth.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Guys, no need to get butthurt. As others said, the ad just confirms our fears. Balding does suck ass. If it didn't you wouldn't be on here. And there are people in society who do look down on baldies pretty bad, but let's be honest, most of us here also have a terrible perspective on balding, not just women and NW0. Ask yourself how judgemental about other's MPB. When I see others balding, I definitely notice as well.
> 
> The ad definitely is very ruthless, but I did find myself laughing at certain parts saying to myself 'you cheeky bastards'. I'm more offended that this is sponspored by Rogaine, a piece of shiite that is about as useful as any snake oil.
> 
> The point is we all gotta be mentally strong. If you're balding, then screw it. Take it on the chin and roll with it. Make the best of what you have. People have been balding since the dawn of mankind. Be glad you're at an age where there are hoped of a treatment.
> 
> And yeah there are girls and men who are completely condescendint towards MPB, but there are also girls who do not care. Trust me. Confidefence, Character, Social Class go a longer way than just looks. Focus on being healthy, fit, desirable, and say f*ck all if you lose your hair. 
> 
> For example, there aren't many women that would turn this down. Let's be honest.
> ...


 

Isn't it kind of sad that you can count the guys like this on one hand? I honestly hate when people bring up jason stratham like it some consolation.

It's coping mechanism to it's absolute fullest.

*ATTENTION BALD PEOPLE:* PLEASE STOP POINTING TO JASON STATHAM AND BRUCE WILLIS AS EVIDENCE THAT YOU ARE NOT A WALKING CORPSE.

It's embarrassing for all bald people. It's textbook response : "oh well, jason stratham dude. did you see he got that hot girl in the movie?" "dude girls like bruce willis man"

----------


## Helix

> ATTENTION BALD PEOPLE: PLEASE STOP POINTING TO JASON STATHAM AND BRUCE WILLIS AS EVIDENCE THAT YOU ARE NOT A WALKING CORPSE.


 You probably look like a corpse because you are skinny not because you are bald.

Too much negativity bias on this forum. Not that I'm surprised.

There are many balding / bald people who look normal, have normal social life and partners.

Baldness is a flaw, but you can compensate for it like many other people did.

I read an article few days ago, Bar Refaeli is getting married...and the dude is pretty bald...so there you go...He's not Jason Statham or Bruce Willis and he's still doing ok...more than ok...

----------


## dus

> You probably look like a corpse because you are skinny not because you are bald.
> 
> Too much negativity bias on this forum. Not that I'm surprised.
> 
> There are many balding / bald people who look normal, have normal social life and partners.
> 
> Baldness is a flaw, but you can compensate for it like many other people did.
> 
> I read an article few days ago, Bar Refaeli is getting married...and the dude is pretty bald...so there you go...He's not Jason Statham or Bruce Willis and he's still doing ok...more than ok...


 Some people just don't have the facial features for living with baldness... You'll find some of these people on this forum. Now you can post movie stars and millionaires with great facial features all day... It wouldn't change the mind of someone who has shitty facial features. I don't get why people have such a hard time comprehending this fact? You can tell them to work out, improve themselves... all good and should be done, but aesthetically they still look like shit.

----------


## Swooping

> Some people just don't have the facial features for living with baldness... You'll find some of these people on this forum. Now you can post movie stars and millionaires with great facial features all day... It wouldn't change the mind of someone who has shitty facial features. I don't get why people have such a hard time comprehending this fact? You can tell them to work out, improve themselves... all good and should be done, but aesthetically they still look like shit.


 Totally agree.

----------


## Occulus

> Some people just don't have the facial features for living with baldness... You'll find some of these people on this forum. Now you can post movie stars and millionaires with great facial features all day... It wouldn't change the mind of someone who has shitty facial features. I don't get why people have such a hard time comprehending this fact? You can tell them to work out, improve themselves... all good and should be done, but aesthetically they still look like shit.


 This.  It is a verifiable, studied, and settled fact that thick hair is a symbol of health, vitality, and youthfulness and is highly valued by women.  Secondly, hair improves ones appearance, and lack of it detracts from it; the great majority of men do not have the features to be attractive without hair, and even the ones who do would look better with hair.  Finally, JASON STATHAM IS NOT AN ATTRACTIVE MAN.  He is short, bald, pale, has lots of body hair, and a typically British square, pug face.  Women find him attractive BECAUSE HE IS RICH AND FAMOUS.  Women will find nearly any rich and famous man attractive.  So yes, hair is not necessary to be attractive to women, and yes, a bald man can have a. Santorum woman, but in a vaccum, HAIR GREATLY IMPROVES ONE'S PHYSICAL APPEARANCE.

----------


## tipsfedora

> Isn't it kind of sad that you can count the guys like this on one hand? I honestly hate when people bring up jason stratham like it some consolation.
> 
> It's coping mechanism to it's absolute fullest.
> 
> *ATTENTION BALD PEOPLE:* PLEASE STOP POINTING TO JASON STATHAM AND BRUCE WILLIS AS EVIDENCE THAT YOU ARE NOT A WALKING CORPSE.
> 
> It's embarrassing for all bald people. It's textbook response : "oh well, jason stratham dude. did you see he got that hot girl in the movie?" "dude girls like bruce willis man"


 
Implying Statham isn't on steroids. Please people I will not touch steroids until I have children. For Gods sake.


And to be honest I am tall as ****, got decent muscle mass, and could pull off bald look. But I hate shaving. I shave once a week. And I don't want to have a doughnut. It will become a bloody crutch. Also I want options. I like having long hair, sporting mohawks etc.

----------


## burtandernie

I think that simpsons episode where homer gets his hair back pretty much sums up the whole MPB thing. Yes its kind of joking around, but there is a lot of truth in there too. Like when homer comes back and marge sisters look at him completely differently when he has his hair. Some women really dont care about hair, but the fact it makes you look older will hurt your chances with most people not just women. Look at mr burns how he calls homer a young go getter but than later on when he bald he calls him old. Its so true its kind of funny. People judge like that all the time
Personally I look at even NW 2 or beyond as like someones dad while someone that is NW 1 looks more twenty something. Its surprising to see a guy who is like 30 or 40 and could pass for being like 20 just from their hair. The fact MPB is incurable and barely treatable makes nice hair that much more valuable and a good judgement of how old a guy is

----------


## atthekeysbored

> This.  It is a verifiable, studied, and settled fact that thick hair is a symbol of health, vitality, and youthfulness and is highly valued by women.  Secondly, hair improves ones appearance, and lack of it detracts from it; the great majority of men do not have the features to be attractive without hair, and even the ones who do would look better with hair.  Finally, JASON STATHAM IS NOT AN ATTRACTIVE MAN.  He is short, bald, pale, has lots of body hair, and a typically British square, pug face.  Women find him attractive BECAUSE HE IS RICH AND FAMOUS.  Women will find nearly any rich and famous man attractive.  So yes, hair is not necessary to be attractive to women, and yes, a bald man can have a. Santorum woman, but in a vaccum, HAIR GREATLY IMPROVES ONE'S PHYSICAL APPEARANCE.


 Body hair is only unfashionable because the gay hollywood producers and fashionistas prefer the twink look, a virile man has a hairy chest.

----------


## Dimoxynil

> I think that simpsons episode where homer gets his hair back pretty much sums up the whole MPB thing. Yes its kind of joking around, but there is a lot of truth in there too. Like when homer comes back and marge sisters look at him completely differently when he has his hair. Some women really dont care about hair, but the fact it makes you look older will hurt your chances with most people not just women. Look at mr burns how he calls homer a young go getter but than later on when he bald he calls him old. Its so true its kind of funny. People judge like that all the time
> Personally I look at even NW 2 or beyond as like someones dad while someone that is NW 1 looks more twenty something. Its surprising to see a guy who is like 30 or 40 and could pass for being like 20 just from their hair. The fact MPB is incurable and barely treatable makes nice hair that much more valuable and a good judgement of how old a guy is


 That episode of the Simpsons was genius. Can you spot the link between that episode and my user name ?

----------


## burtandernie

I think body hair is kind of ugly personally so I can completely see why lots of people like girls dont like it much. Maybe it served a purpose long ago, but today its not considered good.
Yeah I agree that simpsons episode or that seinfeld where george gets his hair back pretty much sums it all up. Where elaine says you dont know how important hair is to a women and then says sorry george. Pretty funny but there is truth there for sure.
So when people bash or criticize men for wanting their hair or for being obsessive is that really true? I mean physically your hair is gone and is not your imagination or something. People with major issues like cancer often worry about losing their hair I mean its pretty important to a lot of people although I agree secondary to something life threatening like cancer. The point is being upset with losing hair is a natural reaction.
Oh yeah your name is the minox rip off in that simpsons episode that he paid a grand for to get his hair back. Good stuff!

----------


## fadingaway

If you have shitty facial features you're going to look like shit with or without hair so there's no logical reason to get more bummed out when you start balding. The issue at that point isn't hair but rather accepting the fact that you are a conventionally unattractive human being and how you can make up for that in other ways (confidence, humor, a good attitude, and by simply living your life).

----------


## hellouser

> If you have shitty facial features you're going to look like shit with or without hair so there's no logical reason to get more bummed out when you start balding. The issue at that point isn't hair but rather accepting the fact that you are a conventionally unattractive human being and how you can make up for that in other ways (confidence, humor, a good attitude, and by simply living your life).


 Don't ever mention confidence again, it's clear as day you have no knowledge of what it really is. To explain:

Confidence is a byproduct of predictability.

----------


## dus

> If you have shitty facial features you're going to look like shit with or without hair.


 You are talking absolutes... like the guys before you. A look at some transplant results disproves your cheeky comment.

----------


## sagat

> You are talking absolutes... like the guys before you. A look at some transplant results disproves your cheeky comment.


 This. Before and after pics with hair makes a huge difference.

----------


## fadingaway

> You are talking absolutes... like the guys before you. A look at some transplant results disproves your cheeky comment.


 Sorry. I forgot that NOBODY on this forum thinks in absolutes. Because I RARELY see people on this forum that view balding as the end of their world. Because I NEVER see people on this forum becoming so desperate that they treat themselves with chemicals, all the while having no real idea how it will affect their body in the future (hellrouser). 

And my previous comment wasn't cheeky. This is an example of a cheeky comment. I'm just fed up of the people on this thread that treat a male condition that is as natural and widespread as balding as some type of curse that God places upon a select number of individuals as some type of cruel joke. Step outside and look around for Christ's sake. So many men are bald or in the process of going bald. It isn't as life ending as so many people make it out to be. Get cancer, be born with some facial deformity, be a ****ing retard, and then bitch about the cards that you were given. It just sickens me to see people wasting their lives away complaining posting on online forums (hellrouser) and self loathing in the name of vanity. Especially when their condition is one that is so widespread and common as MPB. 

And in response to Hellrouser. Please do not preach to me about confidence, especially when you take such a philosophical approach to defining it. You of all people have no authority on preaching about life philosophy given the fact that yours is so ****ed up. I've been a lurker on this forum for probably half a year now and your posts are, bar-none, the most depressing, saddening, pathetic things I have ever come across. I don't even mean that as an insult. I truly just feel sorry for you. You have taken MPB and let it define your entire life. You have spent countless hours posting on this forum and that does not even include the research you do outside of this forum. You treat yourself with some research chemical with no knowledge of how it will affect you in the future. Your self worth has degraded to the level of a lab rat. And the thing is, you aren't stupid. You've just sunk so low that you don't care what the long term effects are. It's almost like your playing russian roulette with your own life now because in your distorted point of view, living without hair is not much better than not living at all. Even if you someday got your hair back, I guarantee that you won't magically become happy. You have serious mental issues and you should really seek to fix them instead.

Regardless, I hope you take my comment to heart and not as a personal jab. I really mean it when I say I feel sorry for you. Best of luck in your life.

----------


## fred970

Even butt-ugly guys like Wayne Rooney have tremendously benefited from their hair transplants:








> You have serious mental issues and you should really seek to fix them instead.


 What is that for a f-ing argument? Do you expect to win the debate with such stupid ad hominem attacks?

Hellouser is right: confidence is always a byproduct of predictability. 

If you go after women as a 25 year old bald guy and get rejected every time, on what will you base your confidence afterwards?

What can you be confident about? That you will be rejected. Do you understand how it works?

----------


## Jasari

WOAH Is this really a thing? Man, if this was about fat women it would be the biggest hot topic issue on the planet [And obesity is easily reversible].

I'm lost for words.

----------


## fred970

> WOAH… Is this really a thing? Man, if this was about fat women it would be the biggest hot topic issue on the planet [And obesity is easily reversible].
> 
> I'm lost for words.


 "Hire yourself a fat woman to stand beside you in social situations, watch what happens!" *Guys smile and rush to beautiful girl*

If someone has the means to do a parody if this ad like this. Make it seem believable. Feminist outrage will ensue for sure.

----------


## hellouser

This deliberate denial of the severity of baldness and social stigma against it is insane.




> Sorry. I forgot that NOBODY on this forum thinks in absolutes. Because I RARELY see people on this forum that view balding as the end of their world. Because I NEVER see people on this forum becoming so desperate that they treat themselves with chemicals, all the while having no real idea how it will affect their body in the future (hellrouser).


 Do you make the same complaints about men being on nizoral, finasteride, dutasteride, minoxidil or any other chemicals approved by your precious FDA?
Do you make the same complaints about those that take chemicals for acne? Or depression? Or cancer?
Who are you to say where the line is drawn?




> And my previous comment wasn't cheeky. This is an example of a cheeky comment. I'm just fed up of the people on this thread that treat a male condition that is as natural and widespread as balding as some type aof curse that God places upon a select number of individuals as some type of cruel joke.


 Because it is a curse and you have your peers to thank for making us feel that way. If you deny the fact that society has little respect for baldness then you have no place on the forums.




> Step outside and look around for Christ's sake. So many men are bald or in the process of going bald. It isn't as life ending as so many people make it out to be. Get cancer, be born with some facial deformity, be a ****ing retard, and then bitch about the cards that you were given.


 Everyone's problems are relative, this has already been discussed and serves no purpose. Again, who are you to draw the line of how 'important' a health condition should be? You also conveniently ignore the psychological damages that hair loss creates. Don't downplay this.




> It just sickens me to see people wasting their lives away complaining posting on online forums (hellrouser) and self loathing in the name of vanity. Especially when their condition is one that is so widespread and common as MPB.


 For good reason.




> And in response to Hellrouser. Please do not preach to me about confidence, especially when you take such a philosophical approach to defining it.


 WRONG.

I actually SIMPLIFY the definition of confidence. Most people (and it seems like your included) can't give a straight answer of what confidence is; everyone I've talked to has given me a different answer of what confidence is. That alone tells me nobody has a clue of its actual meaning.




> You of all people have no authority on preaching about life philosophy given the fact that yours is so ****ed up.


 This doesn't make sense as I don't preach philosophy, I only talk about realities.




> I've been a lurker on this forum for probably half a year now and your posts are, bar-none, the most depressing, saddening, pathetic things I have ever come across.


 Well then clearly you don't care about how society views you. Congratulations. This isn't the case for the rest of us.




> You have taken MPB and let it define your entire life.


 Not me, it's others that define me with baldness. That's your problem; You either fail to see the importance baldness plays in social situations or you deliberately ignore its importance.




> You have spent countless hours posting on this forum and that does not even include the research you do outside of this forum. You treat yourself with some research chemical with no knowledge of how it will affect you in the future. Your self worth has degraded to the level of a lab rat. And the thing is, you aren't stupid. You've just sunk so low that you don't care what the long term effects are. It's almost like your playing russian roulette with your own life now because in your distorted point of view, living without hair is not much better than not living at all. Even if you someday got your hair back, I guarantee that you won't magically become happy. You have serious mental issues and you should really seek to fix them instead.


 I've done the research, you haven't, and yet you dare to make a conclusion? That's pretty ignorant.

----------


## tipsfedora

Just lol at fading away. 


If anything, baldness is regarded as a bad  thing by society now. It has once benefited all men and it was indicator of someone who survived and probably had good genes for survival. Thinning hair and beard caused by DHT are secondary male characteristics created to increase value of one in a society. 


Do you know what are secondary female characteristics ? You got it. Hourglass figure, big breasts etc.  


So why should I be shunned upon  and let Rogaine company spit on me ? Why don't people shun down big breasts ? Because secondary characteristics are a social construct it seems, ( mostly ). 


So there is NO REASON to 'take it as a man' ' just accept it bro.'  




I don't mind going bald, but I certainly would like to have options. And I am on finasteride and thank god it keeps what I have now. But Im afraid some men werent able to win that kind of priviledge and it is certainly unfair to shun down baldies for nothing. After all bald discrimination is same as todays racism. 


To be honest it is harsher than todays racism. For racism you get thrown into the jail, for being mocked as a baldie you got " Man up you second class citizen peasant " and laughs.

----------


## joel203

> Just lol at fading away. 
> 
> 
> If anything, baldness is regarded as a bad  thing by society now. It has once benefited all men and it was indicator of someone who survived and probably had good genes for survival. Thinning hair and beard caused by DHT are secondary male characteristics created to increase value of one in a society. 
> 
> 
> Do you know what are secondary female characteristics ? You got it. Hourglass figure, big breasts etc.  
> 
> 
> ...


 please please please do NOT compare balding to racism ever again

----------


## walrus

> please please please do NOT compare balding to racism ever again


 Sexism, racism, or any discrimination based on physical features are all ultimately related to genetics; and all equally deplorable, regardless of what any university of tumblr graduate SJWs might think.

----------


## hellouser

> "Hire yourself a fat woman to stand beside you in social situations, watch what happens!" *Guys smile and rush to beautiful girl*
> 
> If someone has the means to do a parody if this ad like this. Make it seem believable. Feminist outrage will ensue for sure.


 I wanna see that happen. Bald men get the short end of the stick ALL the time. As you've said before, humiliation of baldness is not just tolerated but openly encouraged. So why do men with a genetic defect like baldness get humiliated but fat women due to their own sloth and gluttony get sympathy?

----------


## fred970

> Sexism, racism, or any discrimination based on physical features are all ultimately related to genetics; and all equally deplorable, regardless of what any university of tumblr graduate SJWs might think.


 In my country the other day, a black guy was on the news because his employer had fired him saying the clients didn't like to have a black butcher.

Now imagine a bald guy being fired from a sales job because clients have been complaining about dealing with him and they said they wanted someone who looks young instead.

I'm not even imagining this kind of scenario. Look here: http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/0...n_3748896.html

What can he do? If he does like the black guy and goes to an anti-racism organism, he will be laughed at. While the black guy can get compensation and even be on the news.

----------


## joel203

> Sexism, racism, or any discrimination based on physical features are all ultimately related to genetics; and all equally deplorable, regardless of what any university of tumblr graduate SJWs might think.


 Lol yeah because "baldness" has the same connotations and history of racism doesn't it - affecting how millions of people are being treated unfairly everyday- don't be stupid, I didn't know this forum was this nuts Jesus

----------


## walrus

> Lol yeah because "baldness" has the same connotations and history of racism doesn't it - affecting how millions of people are being treated unfairly everyday- don't be stupid, I didn't know this forum was this nuts Jesus


 Do you deny that the issues I mentioned are ultimately prejudice based on genetic differences?

----------


## DeuceWillis

Guys, ITS A JOKE NOT A DI*K, don't take it so hard. Who really gives a shit what some prick at Rogaine thinks? Their products barely even work.

----------


## Dimoxynil

> Do you deny that the issues I mentioned are ultimately prejudice based on genetic differences?


 His point about history is valid. Bald people were never enslaved.

----------


## walrus

> His point about history is valid. Bald people were never enslaved.


 Still avoiding my question.

----------


## joel203

> Still avoiding my question.


 lol not avoiding can't be bothered to get into a debate/argument on whether baldness is discriminated on the same level as racism on an internet hairloss forum

----------


## garethbale

Baldness on the same level as racism?!?!?!!

Hahahaha...  the clowns on this forum never cease to amaze me.  One is a deplorable prejudice that has been the grounds for slavery, genocide etc, the other, an unfortunate physical trait that makes you the butt of a few jokes.  

Man up and grow a pair FFS!

----------


## fred970

> lol not avoiding can't be bothered to get into a debate/argument on whether baldness is discriminated on the same level as racism on an internet hairloss forum


 It's worse for bald men, black people and diversity in general are celebrated today in Hollywood and the mainstream media.

In almost every single movie or video game, the villain or the child rapist guy will be bald. Countless examples of this can be provided.

Ant-Man: http://s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibti.../ant-man_3.png

Gone Baby Gone's child rapist: http://www.hotflick.net/flicks/2007_..._Maher_001.jpg

Star Trek (2009): http://cdn1-www.craveonline.com/asse...ctive/nero.jpg

Superman: http://media.theiapolis.com/d4/hMO/i...an-returns.jpg

The Lord of The Rings: https://pbs.twimg.com/profile_images...88/smeagol.jpg

Star Wars: http://fr.ubergizmo.com/wp-content/u...arth-maul.jpeg

Star Wars: http://www.theforce.net/swtc/Pix/dvd...unmasking4.jpg

Captain America: http://assets.nydailynews.com/polopo...ca-avenger.jpg

Daredevil (TV show): http://media2.fdncms.com/orlando/ima...89/kingpin.jpg

Uncharted 2 (video game): http://vignette2.wikia.nocookie.net/...20100309205328

Deus Ex - Mankind Divided (video game): http://i.ytimg.com/vi/rs3Yuvhn4pU/maxresdefault.jpg

Sonic (video game): https://vgmdaily.files.wordpress.com...2835591-03.gif

Crash Bandicoot (video game): http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/...20110119192239

----------


## walrus

> lol not avoiding can't be bothered to get into a debate/argument on whether baldness is discriminated on the same level as racism on an internet hairloss forum


 Read what I wrote again and you will see that I am not interested in discussing which group is more oppressed. You were quick to condemn others who made a connection between the issues, yet you are unable to provide any evidence on the contrary when provided with a biological rationale. I will repeat again for clarity: sexism, racism, and discrimination based on physical features are all ultimately related to the genetics of the victim. Whatever historical lens you might wish to apply does not change this fact.

----------


## tipsfedora

> Baldness on the same level as racism?!?!?!!
> 
> Hahahaha...  the clowns on this forum never cease to amaze me.  One is a deplorable prejudice that has been the grounds for slavery, genocide etc, the other, an unfortunate physical trait that makes you the butt of a few jokes.  
> 
> Man up and grow a pair FFS!


 
Location : London, UK 


And yet you can not even read a proper sentence written by a man whose English is not native language. 


As I have said, it is worse than TODAYS RACISM. I don't see any slavery nor genocide based on basis of color today in America, do you ? Do you know what are the punishments for discriminating someone based on his skin color/joking on it ? A nice cold cell in prison.   

Just put that Rogaine AD and instead of a bald guy, use someone who is not white. It's not racist is it ? Oh wait. It is.

----------


## joel203

> Location : London, UK 
> 
> 
> And yet you can not even read a proper sentence written by a man whose English is not native language. 
> 
> 
> As I have said, it is worse than TODAYS RACISM. I don't see any slavery nor genocide based on basis of color today in America, do you ? Do you know what are the punishments for discriminating someone based on his skin color/joking on it ? A nice cold cell in prison.   
> 
> Just put that Rogaine AD and instead of a bald guy, use someone who is not white. It's not racist is it ? Oh wait. It is.


 Yes yes because black people in America still aren't experiencing racism today- because police still aren't discriminating against people of colour to this day- please don't be so ignorant and narrow minded. I'm actually leaving these forums it's full of sick and twisted people, yeah baldness sucks but some of you guys have turned it into something else Jesus. I even read the other day someone would rather have cancer than baldness because they get more sympathy.. wtf. I sincerely hope some of you guys get the help you deserve because your problems delve a lot deeper than shrunk follicles.

----------


## Jasari

> Sexism, racism, or any discrimination based on physical features are all ultimately related to genetics; and all equally deplorable, regardless of what any university of tumblr graduate SJWs might think.


 That's the one unfortunate factor living in an age of surplus. "Tumblr graduate SJW" are like a plague which filters through every level of society. They don't have to worry about basic survival, have a steady income from the safety of their cubes blocked off from the real world and subsequently shove their noses into any debate with a quick google search or half explored notion.

----------


## dus

Stating that baldness is worse than racism is ****ing ridiculous.

----------


## ThisSucksDude

Ads like these are just going to subconsciously imprint in peoples minds that bald guys are the lowest, worthless and most unattractive people you can be with. I laughed at the ad but in all seriousness this is bad.

----------


## hellouser

> Ads like these are just going to subconsciously imprint in peoples minds that bald guys are the lowest, worthless and most unattractive people you can be with. I laughed at the ad but in all seriousness this is bad.


 Truth.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> Ads like these are just going to subconsciously imprint in peoples minds that bald guys are the lowest, worthless and most unattractive people you can be with. I laughed at the ad but in all seriousness this is bad.


 Yeah... any girls who weren't consciously downing bald guys, are way more likely to do so after seeing this....

really sucks.

----------


## fadingaway

> Yes yes because black people in America still aren't experiencing racism today- because police still aren't discriminating against people of colour to this day- please don't be so ignorant and narrow minded. I'm actually leaving these forums it's full of sick and twisted people, yeah baldness sucks but some of you guys have turned it into something else Jesus. I even read the other day someone would rather have cancer than baldness because they get more sympathy.. wtf. I sincerely hope some of you guys get the help you deserve because your problems delve a lot deeper than shrunk follicles.


 Dude that's what I've been saying. I realize that losing hair/aging isn't fun but some people on this forum are seriously suffering from mental issues. You can't even argue with these people because they see what their mind wants them to see. It's sad really and it's the reason I rarely come on this forum anymore. It's a shame because a lot of these people are intelligent and could contribute to some meaningful discussion but instead we have shitshows like these.

----------


## fred970

> Dude that's what I've been saying. I realize that losing hair/aging isn't fun but some people on this forum are seriously suffering from mental issues. You can't even argue with these people because they see what their mind wants them to see. It's sad really and it's the reason I rarely come on this forum anymore. It's a shame because a lot of these people are intelligent and could contribute to some meaningful discussion but instead we have shitshows like these.


 You think you wouldn't suffer from mental issues if you went bald in your teens like some people here?

Give me a break. Discrimination against bald men is harsh and is absolutely real. I've lived it.

When you're a 22 bald man at university for example, what do you think will happen? Have some common sense.

----------


## sagat

> You think you wouldn't suffer from mental issues if you went bald in your teens like some people here?
> 
> Give me a break. Discrimination against bald men is harsh and is absolutely real. I've lived it.
> 
> When you're a 22 bald man at university for example, what do you think will happen? Have some common sense.


 I agree it sucks. From my own experience balding at age 19 during full time university studies. Being in Australia I couldn't afford minox and fin since it was around $120 a month. I wanted to get through my university years with hair at any cost so I got a part-time job at a shitty call centre just to pay for these meds. The results were mediocre with bad sides but got me through to 23 at norwood 3. During this time I avoided all social university events.

After studies the job hunting process begins right? I managed to get through to the face-face interview stage of 6 graduate positions after going through the painful online application process and phone interviews. 2/6 of the hiring managers mentioned I look much older for my age. Anyway I didn't get any of these positions so I settled for a blue collar job somewhat related to my degree. Was my failure in getting these positions related to my peoples skills? I doubt it but who knows? Or maybe they wanted a graduate that fits the definition of a "young" go getter.

I'm now 28 years norwood 7 and back to doing a PhD. Would doing this help me in the future? I don't know. Maybe it always was on the cards for me to be a beta male provider for some 30 year old single mother slut.

----------


## joel203

> I agree it sucks. From my own experience balding at age 19 during full time university studies. Being in Australia I couldn't afford minox and fin since it was around $120 a month. I wanted to get through my university years with hair at any cost so I got a part-time job at a shitty call centre just to pay for these meds. The results were mediocre with bad sides but got me through to 23 at norwood 3. During this time I avoided all social university events.
> 
> After studies the job hunting process begins right? I managed to get through to the face-face interview stage of 6 graduate positions after going through the painful online application process and phone interviews. 2/6 of the hiring managers mentioned I look much older for my age. Anyway I didn't get any of these positions so I settled for a blue collar job somewhat related to my degree. Was my failure in getting these positions related to my peoples skills? I doubt it but who knows? Or maybe they wanted a graduate that fits the definition of a "young" go getter.
> 
> I'm now 28 years norwood 7 and back to doing a PhD. Would doing this help me in the future? I don't know. Maybe it always was on the cards for me to be a beta male provider for some 30 year old single mother slut.


 Lmao last paragraph

----------


## tipsfedora

> Yes yes because black people in America still aren't experiencing racism today- because police still aren't discriminating against people of colour to this day- please don't be so ignorant and narrow minded. I'm actually leaving these forums it's full of sick and twisted people, yeah baldness sucks but some of you guys have turned it into something else Jesus. I even read the other day someone would rather have cancer than baldness because they get more sympathy.. wtf. I sincerely hope some of you guys get the help you deserve because your problems delve a lot deeper than shrunk follicles.


 

You do not understand. What I implied here is that discriminating someone on certain genetic features that do not in any way affect your abilities in this world is same as implicating that a person of black skin is somehow inherently stupid, dumb etc. Which is not. That is basically discrimination. If you discriminate someone based on his skin color, you will end up in jail. If you mock him , same. And thats how things should be. 

But please, if you haven't lived in a community that mocks you for balding at young age and being isolated from a group because of that, you have no right to tell people they are mentally sick. You are putting a salt on an open wound. 


You are also using a really absurd comparation with cancer. What about fat people ? Why don't you go and tell all your fat friends to shut up about fat discrimination since some people have cancer ? 

Also there is a study which concluded that cancer patients were mostly distressed because of their HAIR LOSS. It was THE MOST DISTURBING PART  of whole process.




You also forgot that most of the presidents of USA were full haired. If you aren't aware of the HALO EFFECT and how deeply can it affect you in your career goals, you are done for. 

You also forgot that some people here don't have racism since , you know, we aren't USA and so we aren't mixed. On some playgrounds, everyone was a slave, not just blacks.






I would like to see someone explain me ( in a logical way ), how isn't this Ad simmilar to racism ( discriminatory ) and how come  this simmilar to TODAYS ( AS OF SEPTEMBER 2015) racism ( as in discrimination by physical feautures )

----------


## hellouser

> You are also using a really absurd comparation with cancer. What about fat people ? Why don't you go and tell all your fat friends to shut up about fat discrimination since some people have cancer ? 
> Also there is a study which concluded that cancer patients were mostly distressed because of their HAIR LOSS. It was THE MOST DISTURBING PART  of whole process.
> You also forgot that most of the presidents of USA were full haired. If you aren't aware of the HALO EFFECT *and how deeply can it affect you in your career goals, you are done for.*


 TRUTH! Actually its much worse, hair loss negatively affects you in every single aspect of your life, not just career wise. To deny that is to have your head buried in the sand.

----------


## tipsfedora

Then again ( gotta shoot myself in the foot ) 

I find this thread  https://www.reddit.com/r/AskWomen/co...e_balding_men/ 


And to be honest Vin Diesel and Statham don't look anything special to me. So I guess most of us have been deluded about bald shaming to an extreme degree and that people who bald shame us are actually ones who got some issues with them. ( I remember one guy constantly picked on me cause of high forehead. After few years I found out he was balding. )

That being said, I hope there aren't anymore discriminating ads about about baldies like this one ad. I can easily accept baldness if I ever will have to since I am tall and got a face shape for it. But it hurts me to see ads like this for shaming people who didn't anything to be in that position.




tl;dr Work with what you've got and laugh at people, make them look crazy if you ever experience baldshaming.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

It's not a prejudice against us. We are naturally less good:

Assessment of semen quality in patients with androgenetic alopecia in an infertility clinic

Abstract
Background
Androgenetic alopecia (AGA) is a common cause of hair loss in men. It is associated with the risk of cardiovascular disease and metabolic syndrome. Additionally, it is suggested that premature AGA could be considered equivalent to that of polycystic ovary syndrome in women.

Objective
The aim of this study was to examine the relation between AGA and the quality of semen.

Methods
The semen specimens were collected from 203 young adult men included in the study. AGA was classified according to the Hamilton baldness scale, modified by Norwood. All participants were classified into two categories: normal to mild AGA (equivalent to Norwood types I–II) as Group I and moderate to severe AGA (equivalent to Norwood types III–VII) as Group II to assess the difference in the quality of sperms between the two groups.

Results
There were no statistically significant differences in the men's age and body mass index scores among the groups. For both Groups I and II, the history of smoking and varicocele was not statistically different (p = 0.62 and p = 0.11, respectively). All parameters of sperm including volume, density, motility, and morphology were significantly lower in participants with moderate to severe AGA than those with normal to mild AGA (p < 0.01, p < 0.01, p < 0.01, and p < 0.01, respectively).

Conclusion
This study showed that young adult men with moderate to severe AGA have poor quality of semen compared with those who have normal to mild AGA.
















Abstract 4603: Male pattern baldness in relation to prostate cancer-specific mortality: A prospective analysis in the NHANES I Epidemiologic Followup Study (NHEFS)
Cindy Ke Zhou1, Paul H. Levine2, Sean D. Cleary2, Heather J. Hoffman2, Barry I. Graubard1, and Michael B. Cook1
+ Author Affiliations

1Division of Cancer Epidemiology and Genetics, National Cancer Institute, Bethesda, MD;
2Department of Epidemiology and Biostatistics, George Washington University, Washington, DC.
Proceedings: AACR 106th Annual Meeting 2015; April 18-22, 2015; Philadelphia, PA
Abstract

Background: Androgenic action underlies prostate gland development and prostate cancer progression. However, the role of such in prostate carcinogenesis remains unclear. Results from studies that have quantitated pre-diagnostic, circulating androgens at a single time-point in relation to prostate cancer are inconsistent, possibly due to the failure to capture cumulative or relevant age-specific hormone exposure. Therefore, we used male pattern baldness as a proxy of long-term androgen exposure, and investigated the association between dermatologist-assessed male pattern baldness and prostate cancer-specific mortality in the NHANES-I Epidemiologic Followup Study (NHEFS).

Methods: We included 4,316 men from NHEFS, who were 25-74 years, received dermatologic exams, and had no prior cancer diagnosis at baseline. Hazard ratios (HRs) and 95% confidence intervals (95%CIs) were estimated using Cox proportional hazards regression with age as the time-metric and baseline hazard stratified by age at baseline. A hybrid model was used to account for stratification and clustering of the survey design, while adjusting for variables used to calculate sample weights.

Results: During follow-up (median = 21 years), 3,284 deaths occurred, 107 of which had the underlying cause of prostate cancer. Any degree of baldness was associated with a 56% increased risk of prostate cancer-specific mortality (HR = 1.56; 95%CI = 1.02, 2.37) and, specifically, moderate balding was associated with an 83% increased risk of the outcome (HR = 1.83; 95%CI = 1.15, 2.92), each compared with no balding. Conversely, male pattern baldness was not statistically significantly associated with all-cause mortality.

Conclusion: Our analysis suggests that male pattern baldness is associated with an increased risk of fatal prostate cancer, and supports the hypothesis of overlapping pathophysiological mechanisms.

Impact: If the association between male pattern baldness and fatal prostate cancer is substantiated in future studies, male pattern baldness may contribute to predictive algorithms of prostate cancer risk, helping guide individuals as to whether they should opt to undergo cancer screening.

Citation Format: Cindy Ke Zhou, Paul H. Levine, Sean D. Cleary, Heather J. Hoffman, Barry I. Graubard, Michael B. Cook. Male pattern baldness in relation to prostate cancer-specific mortality: A prospective analysis in the NHANES I Epidemiologic Followup Study (NHEFS). [abstract]. In: Proceedings of the 106th Annual Meeting of the American Association for Cancer Research; 2015 Apr 18-22; Philadelphia, PA. Philadelphia (PA): AACR; Cancer Res 2015;75(15 Suppl):Abstract nr 4603. doi:10.1158/1538-7445.AM2015-4603

----------


## tipsfedora

We also have higher levels of Free Testosterone. Baldness is also seen as sign of maturity. Sign of age , agressiveness and maturity in tribal days meant you survived for a long time= good genes. 

Also Metabolic Syndrome has started along with processed carbohydrate consumption. Not a single case of polycystic/metabolic syndrome was found on high fat Eskimo/  Native American diet.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> We also have higher levels of Free Testosterone. Baldness is also seen as sign of maturity. Sign of age , agressiveness and maturity in tribal days meant you survived for a long time= good genes.


 okay dude..... sure. Reality = things you say

----------


## fadingaway

> You think you wouldn't suffer from mental issues if you went bald in your teens like some people here?
> 
> Give me a break. Discrimination against bald men is harsh and is absolutely real. I've lived it.
> 
> When you're a 22 bald man at university for example, what do you think will happen? Have some common sense.


 Dude stop treating your own personal life as representative of everyone else's experiences. It's ridiculous how you people are so speculative and professional when it comes to scientific experiments but when it comes to talking about social issues and society all logic goes out the window. Some girl rejected me today. Must be because all women hate bald people. The jumps to conclusions that I've seen here are beyond absurd. Have you ever considered for a moment that maybe there's something else wrong with you. It's crazy how self absorbed some of you people are. I'm perfect in every single way and there is no other reason a girl might reject me except for my hair. Seriously grow up. And in the mean time learn about the difference between causation and correlation. I swear to god this forum is a cesspool of people with body dysmorphic disorder.

----------


## TJT

> Dude stop treating your own personal life as representative of everyone else's experiences. It's ridiculous how you people are so speculative and professional when it comes to scientific experiments but when it comes to talking about social issues and society all logic goes out the window. Some girl rejected me today. Must be because all women hate bald people. The jumps to conclusions that I've seen here are beyond absurd. Have you ever considered for a moment that maybe there's something else wrong with you. It's crazy how self absorbed some of you people are. I'm perfect in every single way and there is no other reason a girl might reject me except for my hair. Seriously grow up. And in the mean time learn about the difference between causation and correlation. I swear to god this forum is a cesspool of people with body dysmorphic disorder.


 LOL, well said. I was walking downtown a couple days ago and the hottest woman I saw out (tall blonde, tight body, beautiful shape) was with a slick bald NW6/7 (white) guy; not tall, not very muscled, not famous, just a manly looking dude. I want a full head beautiful thick hair as much as anyone, but the levels of delusion, body dysmorphic disorder, and self-pity on here are off the charts. The worst part about it is that it rubs off on many impressionable guys here.

----------


## NeedHairASAP

> LOL, well said. I was walking downtown a couple days ago and the hottest woman I saw out (tall blonde, tight body, beautiful shape) was with a slick bald NW6/7 (white) guy; not tall, not very muscled, not famous, just a manly looking dude. I want a full head beautiful thick hair as much as anyone, but the levels of delusion, body dysmorphic disorder, and self-pity on here are off the charts. The worst part about it is that it rubs off on many impressionable guys here.


 I'm not sure anybody is saying that it's UNIVERSALLY IMPOSSIBLE.

more that it's MUCH MORE IMPROBABLE.

Baldness knocks you down AT LEAST 1 point on the looks scale. and looks matter-- the scientific jury is out on that.

In most cases hair will bump you up AT LEAST 2 points.

It isn't like I'm sitting around happy to say this stuff.

----------


## dus

Can somebody remove this thread from Cutting Edge / Future Treatments? Kthnxby

----------


## Buckerine11

Baldness sucks. Big time. But people on this forum should really focus on how to become the most successful man they can become instead of sitting around lamenting over their hair. Trust me when I say that you can overcome A LOT (not all) of the negatives of baldness with LIFE SUCCESS and a good physique. I rather be an in shape, wealthy guy with a shaved head than a skinny-fat NW0 with no financial prospects. It's actually not even close.

In fact, all the dude in the video has to do is work out, get a tan, and not dress like a ****ing 1980s high school nerd, and he'll be pulling more poon than these dipshits with hair.

----------


## tipsfedora

> okay dude..... sure. Reality = things you say


 https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Male-pattern_hair_loss


Time to copy pasta ( youve got the references in there )

Men with androgenic alopecia typically have higher 5-alpha-reductase, lower total testosterone, higher unbound/free testosterone, and higher free androgens, including DHT.

More theories include that baldness signaled dominance, social status, or longevity.[87] Biologists have hypothesized the larger sunlight exposed area would allow more vitamin D to be synthesized, which might have been a "finely tuned mechanism to prevent prostate cancer", as the malignancy itself is also associated with higher levels of DHT.


It doesn't take an genius to figure out in times when male lifetime was low, proving to be older than others had advantage of proving you have good genes for survival. Even today it is encoded in females to find older males more mature and attractive. 

Female attraction=/= Male attraction.



You can have all hair you want, it can make you a bit more attractive, but if you don't have social status and money you can kill yourself with or without it. At the end of the day there are way too many people to simply determine what someone wants.

Proof that even with great hair you will not get laid is Eliott Rodgers. 


So yeah "dude" my words have truth in them.








Also I have been few times rejected by a female who went for a lot shorter, scrawny guy with shaved head. 

I was ( and still am ) nw1 , taller than most males and got abs. I got shot down, why ? Who knows, she said to her friends I seemed more physically attractive but she liked the baldies dreamy look.  The logic has failed, when baldness hit me, I hopped on fin and went on a quest of self improvement. 

I learned how to program, I learned 2 languages, I got into college, I started lifting, I started running, I started reading books, daily 6 hour session of " to take or not to take finasteride " has introduced me into medicine, I was copying books of medical students to learn about everything related  to it. 


It started as a painful process of extreme anxiety.  During my reading of history I stumbled upon a belief of ( I think Romans ) that when a male started balding, it was a sign he will go through hell to find enlightenment/spiritual awakening. 


While I didn't find anything religious by it, it forced me to go into myself and work on myself. I am soon planning on doing bald head look ( even though i have 'full head of hair' ) for the sake of getting over the creeping rest of anxiety.

----------


## Dimoxynil

Been following the thread closely. ...

In truth, no-one is wrong regarding attractiveness (or lack of it) regarding baldness. All valid points on both sides. If you look at the context of the add, it's set in a nightclub. It's a meat market where people only value you on your looks and not a lot else matters. It's the height of superficial status. There are some clubs in London where they won't even let you through the doors if your not attractive enough. This includes women as well. Im not a bad looking guy (I know everyone says that ) but I don't want to be part of that shit, materialistic self righteous world. You can barely ever talk to people it's so loud.

If you take yourself out of that environment into somewhere else without that ethos everything changes for the better. Somewhere where you have a genuine common interest . Life is not played out on paper. I know it doesn't seem like it sometimes but it's true

----------


## fred970

How about being successful in life AND having hair? How about having a great body AND having hair? Are the two mutually exclusive?

No, it's just that the guys who have a NW1 don't need any of that sh*t, they can just look good with 0 effort, while you have to bust your ass in the gym 5x a week.

I'm in a happy relationship by the way... but it's after I've had a hair transplant.

So yeah, all my ex-girlfriends belittled me over the fact that I was bald, yes girlfriends, you can still get a girlfriend easily when you're bald, but they will resent you for having no hair.

That's my experience, not just with one girl, but all of them. They settle for you, but they wish you had hair, you know, like every other normal guy in his 20's.

All that mockery and resentment stopped with my last two girlfriends, after I've had my hair transplant. Is this a coincidence? Oh I'm sure you will tell me my hair transplant must have made me more positive so it's my attitude that has changed.

Because when I was bald, surely crying all day and whining in front of my girlfriends about being bald was my daily life! What do you think? Of course I will be joyful and positive in front of my friends and girlfriend. Hair or no hair. Who behaves like a little bitch all the time?

But no, it was my lack of hair. You can get a girlfriend, even a hot girlfriend, but you will always be the disadvantaged one in the relationship, as she could drop your ass for a NW1 at any time, and make no mistake, she knows it!

Don't think busting your ass in the gym, getting a tan or nice clothe will compensate for having a shinny bald head at the age of 25. How girls will see it: overcompensation.

The bottom line is this: you don't want to be the bald guy. Trust me. I've been bald, most of you here haven't. I speak from experience.

----------


## fred970

Double post.

----------


## Helix

> That's my experience, not just with one girl, but all of them. They settle for you, but they wish you had hair, you know, like every other normal guy in his 20's.
> 
> But no, it was my lack of hair. You can get a girlfriend, even a hot girlfriend, but you will always be the disadvantaged one in the relationship, as she could drop your ass for a NW1 at any time, and make no mistake, she knows it!


 
You can also drop her ass for a younger, thinner, better looking girl. But you obviously made a mistake for not letting her know that.

----------

